# Confirming drivers are wearing a mask



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Still need vinyl signs to cling on the windows


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> till need vinyl signs to cling on the windows


may I say NO and hell no? Not on my ride.

It can get worse. My other gig is going to require plastic shield between driver and pax. But at least THEY are going to pay and source it, not the poor driver......


----------



## StarburyMarbury (May 13, 2020)

This sport mask is a good option. Comfortable and easy to wash. Absorbs sweat on hot days.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Got the email for that just now. I like the part about the cancellation. I'm concerned about the part about taking a selfie, already knowing how screwed up it is taking an identification selfie without a mask...

*Introducing new safety measures 
Starting May 18, Uber will introduce new safety standards that are designed to help protect drivers and riders.

What's changing









New face-cover policy *
Starting May 18, you'll be required to wear a face cover or mask while driving with Uber. To help protect your health and safety, riders will also be required to wear a face cover or mask on every trip. When wearing a face cover or mask, make sure it covers your face from the bridge of your nose down to your chin.

If you ever feel unsafe or if a rider is not wearing a face cover or mask, you can cancel the trip and report it to Uber's support team by selecting "No face cover or mask" as your cancellation reason. Cancellations for these reasons will not count towards your cancellation rate and won't be a factor in determining your eligibility for Uber Pro.

We are committed to providing face covers or masks to drivers and are prioritizing those that are actively completing trips. We have contacted all drivers who recently completed trips with an offer to receive disposable ear loop face masks. If you have not recently completed trips, we will soon offer options to request face covers or masks as supplies become available.

Before you can go online, you'll be asked to take a photo of yourself to verify that you're wearing a face cover or mask.

*







No front-seat passengers *
To allow for more distance between you and your rider, we are advising them to no longer sit in the front seat.

This means every ride with Uber will have one less passenger seat available. For example, rides with UberX can have a maximum of 3 passengers-allowed only in the back seat.



UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


Easy, you get one of these masks!


----------



## MrKen (Aug 19, 2018)

What about those of us that are claustrophobic and we cannot wear a mask! That is what I want to know, mind you I haven't driven since this all started and I do it part time. But still. I do drive a van and I am looking to put a shower curtain between me and the passengers in the back and they can control the windows and heat and air back there.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


Scarf.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.

kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wearing a mask should be up to the individual driver. Passengers should be required to wear masks. Wearing an N95 mask changes my peripheral vision and could be considered a driving risk. Wearing non N95 masks is pointless.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


Try finding a mask that has nose wire. It fits a little more snuggly on the bridge of your nose so glasses don't fog up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...mask/507-c12b4c64-4fdb-45d1-9d03-571e10313c44


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

The weak must perish.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Wearing a mask should be up to the individual driver. Passengers should be required to wear masks. Wearing an N95 mask changes my peripheral vision and could be considered a driving risk. Wearing non N95 masks is pointless.


Not necessary.

Wearing a reusable mask with the ability to insert this

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086RGXHMQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

Helps


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Try finding a mask that has nose wire. It fits a little more snuggly on the bridge of your nose so glasses don't fog up.


The operative word is "finding". I have had a mask order on Amazon for 6 weeks. It's now 3 weeks late. No store has any in stock. I've bought a bandana, and added a rubber band to make it fit.

There is a mass shortage of masks, because people have been ordered (panicked) into buying them. But, there really is no proof of the effectiveness.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

MrKen said:


> What about those of us that are claustrophobic and we cannot wear a mask!


Refer to, "I'm afraid of dogs".


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...mask/507-c12b4c64-4fdb-45d1-9d03-571e10313c44


keeping masks from fogging....
old SCUBA divers trick. Spit on the glass, rub it and rinse with water. Unfortunately, this will SPREAD THE VIRUS!!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Wearing a mask should be up to the individual driver. Passengers should be required to wear masks. Wearing non N95 masks is pointless.


Try to read and listen more.
Your mask is to protect your passengers.
Theirs (even a bandana) is to protect you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MrKen said:


> What about those of us that are claustrophobic and we cannot wear a mask!


Some people are not suitable for driving under the current conditions.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> The operative word is "finding". I have had a mask order on Amazon for 6 weeks. It's now 3 weeks late. No store has any in stock. I've bought a bandana, and added a rubber band to make it fit.
> 
> There is a mass shortage of masks, because people have been ordered (panicked) into buying them. But, there really is no proof of the effectiveness.


This one is costly, but in stock: https://losangelesapparel.net/products/3-pack-cotton-mask

And speaking of masks:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157989830850520


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Be sure to wear your *Lyft* mask when taking your *Uber* selfie.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


N.S.A. needs Face Recognition Library of Everyone in a mask now.

( uber is selling your data !)



Taxi2Uber said:


> Be sure to wear your *Lyft* mask when taking your *Uber* selfie.
> View attachment 461488


Pink is YOUR COLOR !


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> keeping masks from fogging....
> old SCUBA divers trick. Spit on the glass, rub it and rinse with water. Unfortunately, this will SPREAD THE VIRUS!!


How is that? Is covid19 in ALL of our saliva? Does this virus spontaneously create itself inside of us? As well as flying thru the air? F a mask. I don't need one.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

This is bullshit.
I have drove this whole time. Now they are adding this.

The stupid selfie thing usually takes 6 or 7 times to accept. I am sitting there looking at the pic showing my face perfectly in the circle with the message "please show your entire face" over and over yelling at my phone.

Now we have to do this with a damn mask on before picking up each pax...

They are also going to tell us we have to stop to wash our hands between each trip??
WTF

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/13/tech/uber-drivers-riders-masks-selfies/index.html
Here is my favorite part of this article


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RodB said:


> This is bullshit.
> I have drove this whole time. Now they are adding this.
> 
> The stupid selfie thing usually takes 6 or 7 times to accept. I am sitting there looking at the pic showing my face perfectly in the circle with the message "please show your entire face" over and over yelling at my phone.
> ...


Too much " DOG & PONY SHOW" for Ubers Pitiful Pay !

Way too much effort for Pennies.

Want extra effort ?

PROVIDE PANDEMIC PAY !

IT IS ONLY FAIR !


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Got the same email. I dont see where it says "You get a cancellation fee"


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Got the same email. I dont see where it says "You get a cancellation fee"


You don't get a cancellation fee.

The bars open here tomorrow, I will assume all the drunks at the end of the night will be wearing their masks properly &#128514;

I am going to take my time getting to the next pax and then when they complain that I took too long I am going to tell them that Uber now requires us to stop to wash our hands properly between each rider.

I am sure I will get some cancelation fees&#128521;


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> The operative word is "finding". I have had a mask order on Amazon for 6 weeks. It's now 3 weeks late. No store has any in stock. I've bought a bandana, and added a rubber band to make it fit.
> 
> There is a mass shortage of masks, because people have been ordered (panicked) into buying them. But, there really is no proof of the effectiveness.


Theres some videos on YouTube on how to make masks without sewing skills. You can use the twist tie from bread packages as nose wire. You could also check with your local sewing store. Lots of seamstresses have made and donated masks to essential workers. Attach your own nose wire if they don't come with one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> How is that? Is covid19 in ALL of our saliva? Does this virus spontaneously create itself inside of us? As well as flying thru the air? F a mask. I don't need one.


I was with you until the last two sentences.

Then you went completely off the rails.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has been wearing a mask, but Uber has been giving crap pings so bear is down to 9% acceptance rate. Bear does not care if pax wear a mask.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone see the potential for increased pax-scamming because of this?

I can see passengers taking a ride, then contacting Uber support, claiming the driver wasn't wearing a mask. Free ride for them, and a suspension/deactivation for you.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Does anyone see the potential for increased pax-scamming because of this?
> 
> I can see passengers taking a ride, then contacting Uber support, claiming the driver wasn't wearing a mask. Free ride for them, and a suspension/deactivation for you.


Yes I can see that happening.
Dashcams &#128521;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RodB said:


> Yes I can see that happening.
> Dashcams &#128521;


Agree, if you don't have a dash cam doing rideshare you are asking for trouble. Just having a dash cam visible is a great deterrent.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> PROVIDE PANDEMIC PAY !


yeah, you kinda need to go online for that, no?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I can see passengers taking a ride, then contacting Uber support, claiming the driver wasn't wearing a mask. Free ride for them, and a suspension/deactivation for you.





RodB said:


> Yes I can see that happening.
> Dashcams &#128521;


UBER CARES! (Just remember their mantra when your stuck emailing them your Dashcam footage of you complying w/their rules.)
 **As multiple forum folks can attest to--they Deactivate first & Reinstate never--all ant pleas will be directed to the Don'tGiveAFuc bin.

-------<Customers are the difficult ones for Uber/Lyft to capture. They will fire a 7 yr./10k ride/5 star/veteran driver vs. $5 pax all day!!>------


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

RodB said:


> You don't get a cancellation fee.


So you drive all that way (<5 min obv.), cancel the ride and get nothing for it.

Sounds like an Uber trip.

Coke


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Like a mask is going to prevent you from getting the virus from an infected person in the confinement of your vehicle. If they're wearing a flimsy piece of crap, good luck.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Got the email for that just now. I like the part about the cancellation. I'm concerned about the part about taking a selfie, already knowing how screwed up it is taking an identification selfie without a mask...
> 
> *Introducing new safety measures
> Starting May 18, Uber will introduce new safety standards that are designed to help protect drivers and riders.
> ...


I drive a taxi. When the word got out about pandemic closing in, I stopped driving people for six weeks. I went my first two weeks with no PPE as I delivered for Doordash. Doordash sent notification about sending PPE, but that turned out to be a lie. One month later, I was able to buy my own PPE. Mask got soiled, and some stores started stocking new masks.

These masks will get soiled! How long will a driver keep putting the same mask on to keep their job with Uber?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice. Policy in effect untill July. Lovely. Regardless of local standards.

I have a four letter word in response: Lyft.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Thought Lyft made the same announcement?


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I drive a taxi. When the word got out about pandemic closing in, I stopped driving people for six weeks. I went my first two weeks with no PPE as I delivered for Doordash. Doordash sent notification about sending PPE, but that turned out to be a lie. One month later, I was able to buy my own PPE. Mask got soiled, and some stores started stocking new masks.
> 
> These masks will get soiled! How long will a driver keep putting the same mask on to keep their job with Uber?


Cloth masks can be hand washed daily and air dried. I hand wash mine every night and hang it up, its clean and dry by morning.










I got my masks from theleisurelab.com Crazy thing is most are sold out now but there are still a few designs available. All masks are between 5-7 bucks plus shipping. These can be hand washed daily and air dried.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

68350 said:


> Thought Lyft made the same announcement?


Lyft has only given a general message and referenced local rules.

Good heavens, some areas are already restriction free. Might as well ask us to put up the umbrella after the storm has passed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


No brag, but ... wifey taught me how to breath thru my ears on our honeymoon.
(I had to learn, it was a potential deal-breaker. And she is a demanding mistress.)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Try finding a mask that has nose wire. It fits a little more snuggly on the bridge of your nose so glasses don't fog up.


Depending on your nose, you can make clip out of any wire.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Lyft has only given a general message and referenced local rules.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?





Mash Ghasem said:


> Got the email for that just now. I like the part about the cancellation. I'm concerned about the part about taking a selfie, already knowing how screwed up it is taking an identification selfie without a mask...
> 
> *Introducing new safety measures
> Starting May 18, Uber will introduce new safety standards that are designed to help protect drivers and riders.
> ...


I don't give a shyt about my cancellation rate... What I wanna see is when I cancel for no face mask after driving 6-10 mins for the pickup that I'm getting a cancel fee for wasting my time..

Otherwise I'm waiting right there for 5 me na and cancelling for rider now show so I get paid.... I don't care what items they add to the list of reasons.. if I'm not getting paid for anything but NO SHOW... I'll wait 5, COLLECT and drive.

Or the passenger can buy a mask from me for $10 bux.... And yeah I take debit.

If I show up to pick up...I'm getting paid one way or another



DarkBerry said:


> Cloth masks can be hand washed daily and air dried. I hand wash mine every night and hang it up, its clean and dry by morning.
> 
> View attachment 461884
> 
> ...


Nice....ummmmm mask.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

I’m not wearing a mask period. Uber or Lyft is no position to force their health advice on me.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Nice....ummmmm mask.


My thoughts exactly &#128521;


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> The weak must perish.
> 
> View attachment 461348


Your msg is contradicting, you say the weak must perish while wearing a mask..


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Got the same email. I dont see where it says "You get a cancellation fee"


Some stuff I am seeing says you will get paid cancelation fee and others saying you don't. Haven't seen anything official on it.

If not it is seriously bullshit. I am not wasting my time and gas without compensation, I have been doing enough of that during this...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

newDriver81 said:


> I'm not wearing a mask period. Uber or Lyft is no position to force their health advice on me.


Tell them that so they can remove you from the platform.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Demon said:


> Tell them that so they can remove you from the platform.


Uber and Lyft are absolutely in a position that they can make you wear a mask to use their platform.
It may suck but if you want to use it you have to go by their rules..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> I'm not wearing a mask period.


You probably don't care about getting downgraded then, either.

Or are you planning on showing up here in a few days and [email protected] about that too?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

What does everyone think about the window cracked rule?
To me it seems this will just blow germs and droplets around the vehicle...
If a back window is cracked I have to crack front window also because of the pressure vibrations..

I am sure a lot will be thinking they should roll windows all the way down. 
I will probably crack windows slightly and lock them so passengers cant play with them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


wrap some thig aroud your throat plus nose and mouth



Christinebitg said:


> You probably don't care about getting downgraded then, either.
> 
> Or are you planning on showing up here in a few days and [email protected] about that too?


Uber says the deactivation if you don't wear a mask



RodB said:


> What does everyone think about the window cracked rule?
> To me it seems this will just blow germs and droplets around the vehicle...
> If a back window is cracked I have to crack front window also because of the pressure vibrations..
> 
> ...


if and when i start driving again i will put all windows down . pax can put theirs up if they want. if they dont like that i keep mine down the can get out and walk.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkBerry said:


> Cloth masks can be hand washed daily and air dried. I hand wash mine every night and hang it up, its clean and dry by morning


Sorry, I don't have that kind if discipline. Disposables, it shall be. Dollar a peice. And NOBODY or ALGORITHM makes me wear one. Safety is common sense.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll wear the mask, but I'm not going to insist the pax wear one. Currently about 1 in 10 have a mask on. I only keep mine handy so that when I see a pax with one, I also put mine on as a courtesy. 

I'm not one of these right wing nutjobs that thinks that the virus was engineered to allow the gov't to impose restrictions on us or that it's a complete hoax, but I'm also not convinced that my life is somehow at risk. 

Yesterday I picked up a pax that had a mask on. He saw me put mine on and asked if I only put it on for pax that had one on. He caught on to my tactic pretty quick. I told him that only 1 in 10 or so actually have one on. He said that's all good and dandy until they're in the hospital and can't breathe. 

Here in Utah, we've had 558 hospitalizations as of May 15. And 78 deaths. We have approximately 3 million people in the state. 

That's a 0.018% chance of getting hospitalized from the virus. Those are odds I'm willing to take. :roflmao: 

Prior to that he told me that Volvo's are reliable. He lost all credibility at that point anyways.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Got the same email. I dont see where it says "You get a cancellation fee"


I just spent almost an hour on the phone with support, she supposedly checked everything and "verified" that we will get paid a cancellation fee...

I believe her &#129300; not really.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There is no "window cracking" in Arizona in July. That's just crazy talk.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


Better be safe than sorry!
Study shows taxi / RS drivers among top 100 jobs most exposed to Coronavirus.
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-52637008


mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...mask/507-c12b4c64-4fdb-45d1-9d03-571e10313c44


You could minimize glasses fogging up by moving the mask to just cover the tip of your nose and mold the top edge securely below your cheekbone as tight as comfortably possible. Also, always exhale thru your nose - not your mouth. Try it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

newDriver81 said:


> I'm not wearing a mask period. Uber or Lyft is no position to force their health advice on me.


YOU THERE.
Get back in line!
Be quiet!
DO WHAT YOU ARE TOLD by your superiors.
We know what is best for you.

NOW, PUT ON THE MASK, sit down and shut up.
or you will be punished


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> Cloth masks can be hand washed daily and air dried. I hand wash mine every night and hang it up, its clean and dry by morning.
> 
> View attachment 461884
> 
> ...


Hmm &#128530; nice top.......oh an mask


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

newDriver81 said:


> I'm not wearing a mask period. Uber or Lyft is no position to force their health advice on me.


1. Uber won't let you login unless you take a selfie with the mask on.
2. Uber has instructed riders to report drivers who don't wear a mask;
Likewise, drivers are asked to refuse riders without masks.
3. Too many reports on drivers not wearing masks results in warnings and eventual deactivations.
The choice is yours to make, and the consequences are yours to live or die with.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Hmm &#128530; nice top.......oh an mask


Just check Esty.com they have thousands of designs every price every color. whatever mask you buy make sure it's got a pocket for a filter for the added protection


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> may I say NO and hell no? Not on my ride.
> 
> It can get worse. My other gig is going to require plastic shield between driver and pax. But at least THEY are going to pay and source it, not the poor driver......


Honda designed one for new cars.
I don't know if they put it in production.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> There is no "window cracking" in Arizona in July. That's just crazy talk.


Don't you mean "June, July, August, September"? More or less....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RodB said:


> Uber and Lyft are absolutely in a position that they can make you wear a mask to use their platform.
> It may suck but if you want to use it you have to go by their rules..


This

Driver's don't have to wear masks.
U/L don't have to keep them activated.
It is what it is.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> YOU THERE.
> Get back in line!
> Be quiet!
> DO WHAT YOU ARE TOLD by your superiors.
> ...


"Raise your right hand, 
Do you promise to covit property, propriety, Surety, security, and promise not to hurt the state. Say what.... WHAT?
Sit down"

Firesign Theatre circa 1973

You have to say it fast.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I'll wear the mask, but I'm not going to insist the pax wear one. Currently about 1 in 10 have a mask on. I only keep mine handy so that when I see a pax with one, I also put mine on as a courtesy.
> 
> I'm not one of these right wing nutjobs that thinks that the virus was engineered to allow the gov't to impose restrictions on us or that it's a complete hoax, but I'm also not convinced that my life is somehow at risk.
> 
> ...


You seem reasonable.

I am not seeing it realistic to enforce all pax have masks with an iron fist. At least in my market.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I am not seeing it realistic to enforce all pax have masks with an iron fist.


I worked in the chemical industry for a lot of years. We used to have a problem with people who wouldn't wear their safety glasses except on day shift.

Eventually every company started enforcing it. And now people wouldn't dream of going out into the plants without them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I worked in the chemical industry for a lot of years. We used to have a problem with people who wouldn't wear their safety glasses except on day shift.
> 
> Eventually every company started enforcing it. And now people wouldn't dream of going out into the plants without them.


I drove a fork lift as a lad when I lived in Michigan.
One of the largest iron foundry's in the county.

I was OUTSIDE, in the lot where we parked the trailers ... on my break.
Kicked back smoking a cigarette, feet up on the steering wheel.

When I got done foreman told me to report to his office.
I got written up for not having my safety glasses on, and warned that a second event would be much worse than a stern talking to.

When you clocked in you put them on.
When you clocked out you can take them off.

Only exception was the lunch room, or rest rooms.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


Yeah, I wear glasses and I can't put the mask over my nose, or my glasses fog up. But, if you put the mask just slightly below your nostrils (you must breath through your nose ) NO ONE will notice or care, trust me and it won't fog up your glasses.

Maybe they will invent glasses with defoggers like cars have.

Hah!



UberchickATL said:


> Try finding a mask that has nose wire. It fits a little more snuggly on the bridge of your nose so glasses don't fog up.


The N95s have it.



OldUncleDave said:


> The operative word is "finding". I have had a mask order on Amazon for 6 weeks. It's now 3 weeks late. No store has any in stock. I've bought a bandana, and added a rubber band to make it fit.
> 
> There is a mass shortage of masks, because people have been ordered (panicked) into buying them. But, there really is no proof of the effectiveness.


I know of a restaurant in San Diego that sells surgicals for $1 each, and n95s for $5 each. 
But, you have to show up in person. If you are ever in San Diego ( north county ) PM me.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Here's the answer... Pick up at any auto parts store.. less than 10 bux.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

RodB said:


> I just spent almost an hour on the phone with support, she supposedly checked everything and "verified" that we will get paid a cancellation fee...
> 
> I believe her &#129300; not really.


Make sure to loiter in the general area for 5 minutes before cancelling for no mask. The algorithm has always seemed to not balk at paying when the 5-minute rule is obeyed. I see no reason to believe this will be any different.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

all I see is a setup for a bunch of false claims... I will wear a mask for the first time Monday...but I am doing zero and I mean zero enforcing of this on my riders....eyes straight ahead and drive!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Refer to, "I'm afraid of dogs".


Hah! That was my thought. The person will only need a dog and then can't be declined.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I drive a taxi. When the word got out about pandemic closing in, I stopped driving people for six weeks. I went my first two weeks with no PPE as I delivered for Doordash. Doordash sent notification about sending PPE, but that turned out to be a lie. One month later, I was able to buy my own PPE. Mask got soiled, and some stores started stocking new masks.
> 
> These masks will get soiled! How long will a driver keep putting the same mask on to keep their job with Uber?


You know the reusable masks are only good for 3 uses, IF properly cleaned and disinfected in between each use, right?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You know the reusable masks are only good for 3 uses, IF properly cleaned and disinfected in between each use, right?


3 uses???&#129300;
I have used mine for over 500 trips..
Clean?? You mean your supposed to clean them?&#129396;

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't give a shyt about my cancellation rate... What I wanna see is when I cancel for no face mask after driving 6-10 mins for the pickup that I'm getting a cancel fee for wasting my time..
> 
> Otherwise I'm waiting right there for 5 me na and cancelling for rider now show so I get paid.... I don't care what items they add to the list of reasons.. if I'm not getting paid for anything but NO SHOW... I'll wait 5, COLLECT and drive.
> 
> ...


If you cancel for the pax not having a face mask, and it's now u/l policy that riders wear them, it will be a cancel for cause situation and you will be paid your cancel fee. . Same as for carseats.

Why does everyone "go there" over the slightest change?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> If you cancel for the pax not having a face mask, and it's now u/l policy that riders wear them, it will be a cancel for cause situation and you will be paid your cancel fee. . Same as for carseats.
> 
> Why does everyone "go there" over the slightest change?


Yeah cuz we all know Uber is going to do the right thing


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RodB said:


> 3 uses???&#129300;
> I have used mine for over 500 trips..
> Clean?? You mean your supposed to clean them?&#129396;
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


They start smelling like shit after 20 uses. I'm talking, dark-brown shit smell they do stink after 20 uses.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if I have a tracheotomy and don't breath through my mouth?


then you DEF shouldn't drive or take the risk



OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.


fold kleenex up lengthwise 5-6 times and then place at the top of the mask by your nose ... it will absorb the steam from your breathing and you glasses will not fog up. PITA - but keeps my glasses fog-free.



welikecamping said:


> There is no "window cracking" in Arizona in July. That's just crazy talk.


same here in Texas ... it was 96F yesterday and it will be 99 on Tuesday ... no window cracking here. We'll be hard-pressed not use recycled air trying to get inside car temp down to 60. And doubtful that pax are going to remove the 1* ratings because pax complaints that it's "too hot" in car when windows are cracked in 90+ heat



Clevername said:


> Never had a dash cam, never had a problem, over ten thousand rides. But that's just me. I get that lots of drivers wouldn't drive without one.


I didn't get one until a friend killed a scooter rider ... the dashcam saved him from going to jail & court. I have one now but have never had to use the footage for anything ... but it's a good CYA insurance plan.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They start smelling like shit after 20 uses. I'm talking, dark-brown shit smell they do stink after 20 uses.


I thought I was just smelling the pax &#129300;&#129396;&#128546;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RodB said:


> I thought I was just smelling the pax &#129300;&#129396;&#128546;


Yeah, it's gross and sickening to endure.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, it's gross and sickening to endure.


I think the 500+ trip mask might be making. It not smell as bad.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


Have not tried it yet, but heard talk that it works. 
I think I will try it...

Clean your *glasses* with *shaving foam*. ... This works because the soap (which is really what *does* the job-any soap will *do*, *shaving cream* is just easiest to use) creates a protective film over the glass that keeps it from *fogging*. A little goes a long way, all you need is a dab or two-even on your car's windshield


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> fold kleenex up lengthwise 5-6 times and then place at the top of the mask by your nose ... it will absorb the steam from your breathing and you glasses will not fog up. PITA - but keeps my glasses fog-free.


Thanks! I'll try this.

QUOTE="Ziggy, post: 6228380, member: 10022"]same here in Texas ... it was 96F yesterday and it will be 99 on Tuesday ... no window cracking here. We'll be hard-pressed not use recycled air trying to get inside car temp down to 60. And doubtful that pax are going to remove the 1* ratings because pax complaints that it's "too hot" in car when windows are cracked in 90+ heat[/QUOTE]

I would have to think that the number of sunny days you get in certain parts of the country will help, too. UV rays do kill germs of all sorts. This is why we see such a drop in other Corona Viruses, like colds and flu, in the summer.

There are wands that can be purchased, also, and can be easily used in the car while waiting for pings.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They start smelling like shit after 20 uses. I'm talking, dark-brown shit smell they do stink after 20 uses.


You're supposed to wear them on your FACE, not on your butt.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uber really doesn’t give a **** do they? Uber medics was a instant no thanks. Now the whole monitoring for masks. They just forgot to increase ride rates and other forms of compensation. I’ll never understand why people continue to do this shit. Do you enjoy being exploited?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Here's the answer... Pick up at any auto parts store.. less than 10 bux.
> 
> View attachment 462452


I used to use that what I rode a motorcycle, for the helmet. Works to an extent.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah cuz we all know Uber is going to do the right thing


::eyeroll::

I started driving for Uber in 2016. Yes, they and Lyft, as companies, are evil. Fine.

That being said, I have never not been paid for a ride, or been unsuccessful in getting a cancel fee I deserved. I may have had to send a message through the app, or made a phone call, but I've been paid.

Of course, I actually keep my own records so the overseas support folks can't try to take the faster/easier route of saying "That trip does not exist in the system." I can give them the applicable trip ID number.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

If you have a spray hand sanitizer - use it on a mask every time after you take it off. Smell problem solved - sanitizer kills bacterias that cause odor. If you don't have one - buy a spray bottle at 99c store and a bottle of 96 proof alcohol at the liquor store. Fill the bottle with alcohol to about 3/4 and add 1/4 of water. There, now you have a spray hand sanitizer bottle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I'll never understand why people continue to do this shit. Do you enjoy being exploited?


People do it to get paid. Imagine that! I happen to like driving too.

You don't like the deal? Don't drive for them.

It's kind of like people saying women in porn are exploited. Wait, you get paid to [email protected]? Who's the one being exploited?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


>


OMG...Best Movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

i wash my glasses with dish detergent and rinse. no more fogging. it's that simple.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Uber really doesn't give a @@@@ do they? Uber medics was a instant no thanks. Now the whole monitoring for masks. They just forgot to increase ride rates and other forms of compensation. I'll never understand why people continue to do this shit. Do you enjoy being exploited?


The mask rule is a PR gimmick!



MajorBummer said:


> i wash my glasses with dish detergent and rinse. no more fogging. it's that simple.


Doesn't that leave a hazy film on the lenses?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The mask rule is a PR gimmick!
> 
> 
> Doesn't that leave a hazy film on the lenses?


nope
just make sure u rinse good and dry with a soft papertowel


----------



## Collider (May 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> may I say NO and hell no? Not on my ride.
> 
> It can get worse. My other gig is going to require plastic shield between driver and pax. But at least THEY are going to pay and source it, not the poor driver......


My friend you dont need to buy expensive plastic...I am giving this idea to all my rideshare fellows, just buy window insulation kit that cost $4 to $5 from Menards , Home depot or any where. Its comes with double side stick tape just stick that plastic from pillar to pillar and you are all set , keep changing if its ripped.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Collider said:


> My friend you dont need to buy expensive plastic


my 'heck no' is not due to 'cost'. It is due to what it will do to MY ride. Keep in mind I'm not thrilled having trade decals and the BRIGHT yellow airport permit displayed.
I suppose if I drove a precious prius for RS I wouldn't mind........as much......maybe....


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> my 'heck no' is not due to 'cost'. It is due to what it will do to MY ride. Keep in mind I'm not thrilled having trade decals and the BRIGHT yellow airport permit displayed.
> I suppose if I drove a precious prius for RS I wouldn't mind........as much......maybe....


Take your wife's then... Prius Turd.&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Take your wife's then... Prius Turd.&#129322;&#129322;


Not happening. Ever. I even cancel on Uber when a prius comes up. Nope, next. Gotta be something better.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The mask rule is a PR gimmick!


Yes, it mostly is. So what's your point?

If that PR gimmick is needed to get riders back into Uber cars, it's well worth it.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I worked in the chemical industry for a lot of years. We used to have a problem with people who wouldn't wear their safety glasses except on day shift.
> 
> Eventually every company started enforcing it. And now people wouldn't dream of going out into the plants without them.


Same with wearing safety vests and hard-hats in warehouses, assembly plants and constructions sites too.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


I have not tried it yet but I hear if you wash your glasses with soapy water they will not fog up


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, it mostly is. So what's your point?
> 
> If that PR gimmick is needed to get riders back into Uber cars, it's well worth it.


I can't wait to see how many masks I sell starting tommorow... Cuz it's either they cancel, I cancel for no show, or they buy a mask for $10 and we ride...

Uber ain't gonna be he only ones making money from all this BS...

And yes I take Debit payments and credit cards...

It's on them...Mandatory Masks.... Ok hold my beer..... I'm just trying to help the riders out &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> 1. Uber won't let you login unless you take a selfie with the mask on.
> 2. Uber has instructed riders to report drivers who don't wear a mask;
> Likewise, drivers are asked to refuse riders without masks.
> 3. Too many reports on drivers not wearing masks results in warnings and eventual deactivations.
> The choice is yours to make, and the consequences are yours to live or die with.


You are lost if you think Uber or Lyft is about to ban or deactivate drivers or riders for not wearing masks. What will happen is people without mask will just be flagged by drivers or riders, neither party will be deactivated. Both companies are just following Bill Gates orders. This masks stuff can not be enforced period. I'll take a selfie with a mask that says #arrestbillgates, then I will drive without the mask lol.



Christinebitg said:


> You probably don't care about getting downgraded then, either.
> 
> Or are you planning on showing up here in a few days and [email protected] about that too?


You know how much money these companies are going to loose deactivating drivers and riders? Smarten up, they not going to deactivate anyone for not wearing a mask and if you're deactivated I guarantee no one will b deactivated long.



RodB said:


> Uber and Lyft are absolutely in a position that they can make you wear a mask to use their platform.
> It may suck but if you want to use it you have to go by their rules..


No company can force you to take their health advice. No company can tell you how to take care of your own body. We have a constitution, and every American has the right to use their immune system only to fight disease. Uber can't force users to reduce their oxygen intake to fight off a fake virus. There will be lawsuits.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> You are lost if you think Uber or Lyft is about to ban or deactivate drivers or riders for not wearing masks.


I doubt that they'll shut off a rider for no mask.

I have NO doubt that they'd do it in a half a second for a driver they got that complaint about.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

newDriver81 said:


> You are lost if you think Uber or Lyft is about to ban or deactivate drivers or riders for not wearing masks. What will happen is people without mask will just be flagged by drivers or riders, neither party will be deactivated. Both companies are just following Bill Gates orders. This masks stuff can not be enforced period. I'll take a selfie with a mask that says #arrestbillgates, then I will drive without the mask lol.
> 
> 
> You know how much money these companies are going to loose deactivating drivers and riders? Smarten up, they not going to deactivate anyone for not wearing a mask and if you're deactivated I guarantee no one will b deactivated long.
> ...


Every employee in the state of Ohio has to wear masks.
All Walmart, Kroger, Walgreens, rite-aid, etc. employee Nationwide has to so I guess there are going to be a lot of lawsuits...


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I can't wait to see how many masks I sell starting tommorow... Cuz it's either they cancel, I cancel for no show, or they buy a mask for $10 and we ride...
> 
> Uber ain't gonna be he only ones making money from all this BS...
> 
> ...


I guess you don't care about the 1 star you will get !


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> I guess you don't care about the 1 star you will get !


Bahahahha a 1 Star.... That's cute... Oh wait you were serious....

No I don't care about a made up system, made by Uber to control your actions.... Uber can proverbially bite my 1 star.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


I have an n95 that pinches at the nose
Just leave the bottom loose and 
it wont fog up your glasses


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I just tried booking a ride passenger on Uber and Lyft apps. Neither app said anything about wearing a mask.

Then logged in as a driver on both apps, and again, nothing at all about wearing masks.

Once again, this is some PR bullshit. Uber Lyft are not taking this seriously. They're just doing some lip service


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> nothing at all about wearing masks


I went online this morning and the app did say I had to take a photo. Did so wo a mask; was accepted as usual..........


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I went online this morning and the app did say I had to take a photo. Did so wo a mask; was accepted as usual..........


Didn't ask for a photo here at all... And for giggles I ordered a ride to see if it was prompting passengers.... Nothing but a tag line...

If you have a mask, please wear it...

What a joke Uber is.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> If you have a mask, please wear it...


I'm hoping by the time the $600 fed cheese ends the whole mask social distancing thing is history because that is when I'll go officially back online and accept pings. I suspect, tho unless the fed cheese is extended passed 8/1, I"ll be a bit screwed since the whole mask thing is here for a while, at least in CAlif. We barely in Phase 2. No masks would be like Phase 4.....


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I'm hoping by the time the $600 fed cheese ends the whole mask social distancing thing is history because that is when I'll go officially back online and accept pings. I suspect, tho unless the fed cheese is extended passed 8/1, I"ll be a bit screwed since the whole mask thing is here for a while, at least in CAlif. We barely in Phase 2. No masks would be like Phase 4.....


Masks.... Like this while lockdown has been way overplayed. Too many people drinking the Koolaid.

It's ok to think for yourself people...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Like this while lockdown has been way overplayed.


Not sure i buy into that fully; maybe a bit. Too bad we don't have a time machine to go back and this time do NOTHING like a few & confused diatribe here and see what would happen and then compare. If said time machine could send you back. Oh, you? Maybe the machine will break, then u stuck there. :biggrin:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And who is this mask wearer? Looks like a cross between Clark Kent and Kato.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New today when I tried to go online.....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> How is that? Is covid19 in ALL of our saliva? Does this virus spontaneously create itself inside of us? As well as flying thru the air? F a mask. I don't need one.


Here is ptoof you don't need a mask
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
There is no proof. Quit whining and put on a mask.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My masks came in the mail from Uber yesterday. Oh boy, I wonder if I can sell them.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

My mask for driving for Uber has finally arrived..time to make $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Victoria's Secret's is now selling masks.


----------



## Serpentine (Dec 23, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> There is no proof. Quit whining and put on a mask.


The proof is this. Your cloth mask will NOT protect you from virus particles that have an average diameter of .01 to .25 MICRONS (that's sub microscopic). Why? Because 1) the gaps in the fibers of the mask are wider and 2) the masks don't seal (especially if you have any type of facial hair).

Bacteria particles are 100 to 1,000 times bigger than virus particles.

The CO2 you are breathing in your mask is much more of a problem than a virus that 99.8% of the world's population does NOT have in their body.

Look the facts up in medical journals and medical studies instead of spouting off garbage such as "there is no proof".

We are not given a choice and we should be. If I choose to drive without a mask, that is my choice and if the rider does not want to ride with me because of that (as shown in the app), then they should DECLINE the ride.

Pure BS move by Uber requiring this and I, for one, am boycotting making any money for the company. I do it for fun and spare cash so the income is not important.

So stop coming down on us who want the ability to make our own choices. Keep giving away your little liberties and freedoms, sheeple, and you'll see how that works out for you in the years to come.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Serpentine said:


> The proof is this. Your cloth mask will NOT protect you from virus particles that have an average diameter of .01 to .25 MICRONS (that's sub microscopic). Why? Because 1) the gaps in the fibers of the mask are wider and 2) the masks don't seal (especially if you have any type of facial hair).
> 
> Bacteria particles are 100 to 1,000 times bigger than virus particles.
> 
> ...


You need to think of it as keeping your germs to yourself, and by way of wearing a mask, pax doing the same.

Here is a colorful analogy:

Two guys stand facing each other, both without pants. One guy pees. They both get wet. The one that didnt, has pants on, and still gets a little wet. But if both had pants on like they're supposed to, only the guy who pees gets wet.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> View attachment 463942
> 
> 
> New today when I tried to go online.....


havent had any of that ......yet


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> You need to think of it as keeping your germs to yourself, and by way of wearing a mask, pax doing the same.
> 
> Here is a colorful analogy:
> 
> Two guys stand facing each other, both without pants. One guy pees. They both get wet. The one that didnt, has pants on, and still gets a little wet. But if both had pants on like they're supposed to, only the guy who pees gets wet.


I'm still wondering why you guys would face each other to pee in the first place?! Except for some weird freaking fetish!


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> You need to think of it as keeping your germs to yourself, and by way of wearing a mask, pax doing the same.
> 
> Here is a colorful analogy:
> 
> Two guys stand facing each other, both without pants. One guy pees. They both get wet. The one that didnt, has pants on, and still gets a little wet. But if both had pants on like they're supposed to, only the guy who pees gets wet.


WTF...
So face each other and piss your pants??&#129300;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm still wondering why you guys would face each other to pee in the first place?! Except for some weird freaking fetish!


Well, it got you thinking. So there's that. Remember, it's an analogy...


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


I just posted trying to get on app no beepen luck


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Prior to that he told me that Volvo's are reliable. He lost all credibility at that point anyways.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I bet the mask rule has saved a lot of drivers from picking up meth heads last night.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mellorock said:


> I just posted trying to get on app no beepen luck


I can go online just fine, assuming I'm wearing a mask for the photo request that is asked each time you go online.....pass.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

We can all rest assured now


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> And who is this mask wearer? Looks like a cross between Clark Kent and Kato.
> 
> View attachment 463880


An Asian Clark Kent?



SHalester said:


> Not happening. Ever. I even cancel on Uber when a prius comes up. Nope, next. Gotta be something better.


I've had pax say "So happy you don't drive a Prius"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> An Asian Clark Kent?
> 
> 
> I've had pax say "So happy you don't drive a Prius"


SHalester loves the Prius &#128521;
So much, that when falling asleep, he counts "Prii", instead of sheep


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> SHalester loves the Prius


&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;

And not even a tag. Hum.

oh, and I think first time a thread of mine has been 'featured' on the main page. I must have arrived. Hum.     Or I'm off the dog house punishment......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> &#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;
> 
> And not even a tag. Hum.
> 
> oh, and I think first time a thread of mine has been 'featured' on the main page. I must have arrived. Hum.     Or I'm off the dog house punishment......


Congratulations on the feature!

 FOREVER!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ongratulations on the feature!


I should note I rarely even SEE the main page. But today for some reason I landed on it and there it was. Often wondered how they land on there. Almost as often as I wonder how they pick which thread to 'feature' on twitter.......


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Leave it too Uber, mask selfie to go online, then selfie to go online, then another mask selfie. All in succession.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


Read this, once you've figured out how to wear one; I guess 'wearer discretion' is advised.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

RodB said:


> WTF...
> So face each other and piss your pants??&#129300;


Cant be any crazier than ingesting disinfectants...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Cant be any crazier than ingesting disinfectants...


Maybe they should ask for proof from passengers that they've ingested a disinfectant because they are definitely not wearing a mask.

I don't know how it is in the States, but here in Toronto, the app doesn't even tell the passengers they need to wear a mask

I tried ordering a ride myself, there was nothing on there about covid-19 or any of their safety protocols. For those of you with Rider apps, can you try and tell me if it's showing up in your Market?


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem is that I wear glasses. Breathing with a mask or scarf fogs up my glasses. Several pax have said the same thing. Usually, pax will ask permission to drop the mask and I will ask permission for mine.
> 
> kind of like dogs sniffing butts, now that I think of it.....


Move the mask so that the nose piece of your glasses is on top of the mask edge, forcing it down. It helps a little.


----------



## Blanko1 (Apr 28, 2020)

MrKen said:


> What about those of us that are claustrophobic and we cannot wear a mask! That is what I want to know, mind you I haven't driven since this all started and I do it part-time. But still. I do drive a van and I am looking to put a shower curtain between me and the passengers in the back and they can control the windows and heat and air back there.


Good idea, I know where you can get it.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

President Trump is purposely not wearing a mask to divide us. Let’s stop arguing and work together- wear a mask because the people who understand pandemics insist we ALL wear masks. Drive safe and stay healthy.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Youburr said:


> Scarf.


Cork


----------



## Blanko1 (Apr 28, 2020)

SHalester said:


> may I say NO and hell no? Not on my ride.
> 
> It can get worse. My other gig is going to require plastic shield between driver and pax. But at least THEY are going to pay and source it, not the poor driver......


Who is your other Gig if you don't mind to share?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jim1234 said:


> President Trump is purposely not wearing a mask to divide us. Let's stop arguing and work together- wear a mask because the people who understand pandemics insist we ALL wear masks. Drive safe and stay healthy.


If only there was a dumbfounded emoji.... K-12 education is free ...try it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Blanko1 said:


> Who is your other Gig if you don't mind to share?


HopSkipDrive


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Don't understand what the issue is. Just take the photo with it on and then take it off to yer own discretion. However, if the passenger complains that you don't have a mask on then Uber/Lyft will deal with you. If you follow the rule then you have no worry. 
Personally, I'm not gonna drive PEOPLE during a pandemic where the pathogen is unknown and there isn't a vaccine(thus anybody who enters yer car can leave the virus in your car). 
I just drive FOOD to people


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Jim1234 said:


> President Trump is purposely not wearing a mask to divide us. Let's stop arguing and work together- wear a mask because the people who understand pandemics insist we ALL wear masks. Drive safe and stay healthy.


Yeah I'm pretty certain if President Trump tells you not to jump off a bridge its dangerous you will take a selfie and post it to IG as you jump off a bridge.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

**** Masks period. Its a sign of weakness and very uncomfortable. You don't want to ride in my car because I'm not wearing a mask, guess what.........Bye!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Erik M said:


> @@@@ Masks period. Its a sign of weakness and very uncomfortable. You don't want to ride in my car because I'm not wearing a mask, guess what.........Bye!!


Sounds like a good way... to get deactivated.


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> The weak must perish.


Finally! Someone with a good sense of humor that sees the ridiculousness of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

newDriver81 said:


> I'm not wearing a mask period. Uber or Lyft is no position to force their health advice on me.


How it went? Do you still drive or gave up? Did they ban you?



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Sorry, I don't have that kind if discipline. Disposables, it shall be. Dollar a peice. And NOBODY or ALGORITHM makes me wear one. Safety is common sense.
> 
> View attachment 462045


Nice pen holder!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Cant be any crazier than ingesting disinfectants...


Only if you're following Dr Trump's prescription,


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> Only if you're following Dr Trump's prescription,


Speaking of which...

I see that the FDA says hydroxychloroquine is useless against the virus.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> I see that the FDA says hydroxychloroquine is useless against the virus.


This should have been obvious to them months ago. People using it to treat Lupus have contracted covid while using it.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Fostel said:


> How it went? Do you still drive or gave up? Did they ban you?
> 
> 
> Nice pen holder!


No, I still drive. Uber's face mask verification is a joke. I can hold a towel up to my face and pass lol. Sometimes I wear a mask on my arm, or I will wear it over my face BUT I WILL NOT BREATHE THRU A MASK! I will not cover my nose with a mask, period.

I recently got a notification that some idiot reported me, I think I know exactly who it was, gonna report them now.

But anyway, my car is my private property, Uber doesn't have the right to govern my health in my private property. I have the right to use my immune system only in my vehicle.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

newDriver81 said:


> No, I still drive. Uber's face mask verification is a joke. I can hold a towel up to my face and pass lol. Sometimes I wear a mask on my arm, or I will wear it over my face BUT I WILL NOT BREATHE THRU A MASK! I will not cover my nose with a mask, period.
> 
> I recently got a notification that some idiot reported me, I think I know exactly who it was, gonna report them now.
> 
> But anyway, my car is my private property, Uber doesn't have the right to govern my health in my private property. I have the right to use my immune system only in my vehicle.


They do have the ability to set conditions for you when you're working for them. If you don't wear a mask, you're playing with your life, and lives of others.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


The craziest thing just happened late last night. Last rider of the night quietly slips in behind me. I couldn't see if he was wearing a mask, so I ask him. He says, yeah I have one somewhere - with a groan and grunt, then rummages through his backpack, finds it and puts it on, but he is clearly upset. I said, I've been asked by Uber to remind you so I'm doing just that. I drop him off and give him 3-stars for his attitude.
This morning I get a bot message "We've received a report that you were not wearing a proper face covering...". WTF! I check my account, and sure enough my 1-star counter is now up to 6. Mind you, at least 2 of the other 5 were for the same reason: reminding the pax-holes to wear a mask. I was fuming! so after I calmed down, I responded to the bot message and recounted exactly what happened - just to get over it. Not expecting any results anyway. Maybe I should just refuse them, wait out the timer and cancel the trip, or I shouldn't say anything and just quietly report them - be sneaky like them. It is indeed frustrating. [sigh]

UPDATE: Received the following bot response from Uber, for whatever it's worth - nothing new.

We appreciate that you are following up on this and we thank you for providing your perspective and additional details.

We understand that there are always two sides to every story and we appreciate hearing your side of it as well.

This outreach was simply to inform you of the report that was made to us and to remind you of our requirement for everyone riding, driving, and delivering with Uber.

*At this time, no further action will be taken with regard to your account status or ability to use the app*.

Your patience and professionalism in this matter are worth mentioning.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

When i start taking pax again, the doors will remain locked until they have a mask on. Any attitude will result in an early end to the trip. Let them be selfish dickwads someplace else.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> When i start taking pax again, the doors will remain locked until they have a mask on. Any attitude will result in an early end to the trip. Let them be selfish dickwads someplace else.


Right, but for every trip you abort - you get a nice big solitary star, and if you refuse the ride and cancel - you just wasted your time driving to the pickup point for no compensation or cancel fee. Even when you take them, they show an attitude and take 'revenge'. So it's damned if you do, and damned if you don't! These type of riders make up at least a third of all my rides these days, and I only driving on weekends when I see a surge in progress.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You have the media fear mongering.... AND THIS JACKASS on the other end of the spectrum spreading compete lies. 

Folks...... We are doomed as as a society at this rate.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> Right, but for every trip you abort - you get a nice big solitary star, and if you refuse the ride and cancel - you just wasted your time driving to the pickup point for no compensation or cancel fee. Even when you take them, they show an attitude and take 'revenge'. So it's damned if you do, and damned if you don't! These type of riders make up at least a third of all my rides these days, and I only driving on weekends when I see a surge in progress.


If you wait the 5 minutes and cancel for no mask, you'll get your cancel fee. You may want to drive a few feet from the pax, though, to wait out the timer.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If you wait the 5 minutes and cancel for no mask, you'll get your cancel fee. You may want to drive a few feet from the pax, though, to wait out the timer.


So do you mark it as a no show or another reason for cancellation? No mask is not one of the options.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> So do you mark it as a no show or another reason for cancellation? No mask is not one of the options.


It should be. It is in other markets. It's Uber policy.

Then again, I'm in the US, and you know how arrogant we are here... we assume everyone on here is also from the US! LMAO


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> They do have the ability to set conditions for you when you're working for them. If you don't wear a mask, you're playing with your life, and lives of others.


Not really, it's still my private vehicle. Uber can do nothing but scare you and send you notifications. This is why Lyft is more lenient on this mask nonsense, they know it's impossible and illegal to enforce.

And there is no virus. The virus hasn't been isolated or proven to exist. If you don't know what it means to isolate a virus google it. Or YouTube Dr Andrew Kaufman.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

newDriver81 said:


> And there is no virus.


earth is flat
moon landings never happened
sun rotates around earth

Wear the frakin mask; it really is that simple. Or stay home.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

newDriver81 said:


> Not really, it's still my private vehicle. Uber can do nothing but scare you and send you notifications. This is why Lyft is more lenient on this mask nonsense, they know it's impossible and illegal to enforce.
> 
> And there is no virus. The virus hasn't been isolated or proven to exist. If you don't know what it means to isolate a virus google it. Or YouTube Dr Andrew Kaufman.


You should read the partnership agreement sometime. They have the right to terminate you if you don't comply with any of their rules, and you, by way of loging in and using their app, agree to those terms every time.

And as far as the virus, tell us where you got your medical degree?


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> Uber can do nothing but scare you and send you notifications.


How long have you been on this site? Have you not seen the wailing and gnashing of teeth by drivers who say they got deactivated over a false complaint from a rider?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

newDriver81 said:


> Not really, it's still my private vehicle. Uber can do nothing but scare you and send you notifications. This is why Lyft is more lenient on this mask nonsense, they know it's impossible and illegal to enforce.
> 
> And there is no virus. The virus hasn't been isolated or proven to exist. If you don't know what it means to isolate a virus google it. Or YouTube Dr Andrew Kaufman.


It has been isolated. It does exist.
https://theconversation.com/i-study...ronavirus-to-fight-the-global-pandemic-133675


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bears have not been proven to be susceptible to the virus, but bear still wears a mask because bear likes to make money. Also, it helps with the human disguise if pax can't see bear's snout. Bear hopes the virus never ends! Unless it ends with the death of all humans, after y'all leave giant warehouses full of food behind with the doors unlocked and containers open.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It has been isolated. It does exist.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

SHalester said:


> earth is flat
> moon landings never happened
> sun rotates around earth
> 
> Wear the frakin mask; it really is that simple. Or stay home.


Nope, this is not China. We have a constitution. I can tend to my health with my immune system only.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

newDriver81 said:


> I can tend to my health with my immune system only.


sure, now stay away from everybody else who has two brain cells that come together and spark. Please.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You should read the partnership agreement sometime. They have the right to terminate you if you don't comply with any of their rules, and you, by way of loging in and using their app, agree to those terms every time.
> 
> And as far as the virus, tell us where you got your medical degree?


I don't have a medical degree, but learned the truth about viruses from people with degrees like Dr Andrew Kaufman, Dr Jennifer Daniels, and Dr Andrew Lanka.



SHalester said:


> sure, now stay away from everybody else who has two brain cells that come together and spark. Please.


Contagion has never been proven in a lab. Try learning some actual science.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

newDriver81 said:


> Try learning some actual science.


ok, sock.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> It has been isolated. It does exist.
> https://theconversation.com/i-study...ronavirus-to-fight-the-global-pandemic-133675


This is nothing but an article claiming a team in Canada isolated the virus. Let me tell you because you probably just don't know it'scfine. But when a virus is isolated it is has to been proven with a peer-reviewed scientific paper. This means EVERYONE in the scientific community can view it and prove that a virus has been isolated.

Also the article said nothing about Koch's Postulates, google it if you don't know, it's fine. Koch said if you're going to say a virus causes a disease you have to follow his 4 postulates.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> Contagion has never been proven in a lab. Try learning some actual science.


Let me see if I have this right.

There are 120,000 Americans dead, and you're questioning whether this virus is contagious?


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fostel said:


> View attachment 485019


HAHAHA!!!

Yeah, nice try. If a person can't wear a mask and breathe, they should be in a suitable health care facility.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fostel said:


> View attachment 484295











It is all Trump's fault.









So, you're saying that CNN invented the whole "wear a mask" thing and made the entire planet believe it?









Has nothing to do with freedom, you're jeopardizing _other people's_ health by not using a mask to filter the particulates _you exhale_.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Occult Ritual Transformation and Coronavirus: How Mask Wearing, Hand Washing, "Social Separation" and Lockdowns Are Age-Old Occult Rituals Being Used to Initiate People Into a New Global Order
https://haveyenotread.com/occult-ritual-transformation-and-coronavirus/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fostel said:


> Occult Ritual Transformation and Coronavirus: How Mask Wearing, Hand Washing, "Social Separation" and Lockdowns Are Age-Old Occult Rituals Being Used to Initiate People Into a New Global Order
> https://haveyenotread.com/occult-ritual-transformation-and-coronavirus/


You're seriously relying on the nonsense spewed by a religious cult to downplay medical facts??


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

The Truth Behind The Mask
https://open.lbry.com/@JohnThor:0/the-truth-behind-the-mask:2?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> The craziest thing just happened late last night. Last rider of the night quietly slips in behind me. I couldn't see if he was wearing a mask, so I ask him. He says, yeah I have one somewhere - with a groan and grunt, then rummages through his backpack, finds it and puts it on, but he is clearly upset. I said, I've been asked by Uber to remind you so I'm doing just that. I drop him off and give him 3-stars for his attitude.
> This morning I get a bot message "We've received a report that you were not wearing a proper face covering...". WTF! I check my account, and sure enough my 1-star counter is now up to 6. Mind you, at least 2 of the other 5 were for the same reason: reminding the pax-holes to wear a mask. I was fuming! so after I calmed down, I responded to the bot message and recounted exactly what happened - just to get over it. Not expecting any results anyway. Maybe I should just refuse them, wait out the timer and cancel the trip, or I shouldn't say anything and just quietly report them - be sneaky like them. It is indeed frustrating. [sigh]
> 
> UPDATE: Received the following bot response from Uber, for whatever it's worth - nothing new.
> ...


And that's what you deserve for being dumb enough to police Ubers ignorant legal ass covering rules.

Work a little harder making sure passengers do what Uber expects and see if you can land a couple coveted 2 &#127775;'s before Uber deactivates you for "Doing the right thing"


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You're seriously relying on the nonsense spewed by a religious cult to downplay medical facts??


What medical facts?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fostel said:


> What medical facts?


You ignorant moron. Open your eyes and see what's going on around you and all over the ****ing planet. The medical facts are ALL AROUND you, but you are far too full of yourself to pay any attention or to heed their warnings, let alone allow yourself to understand them even when you're surrounded by the facts.

Your pathetic denial bullshit is helping to keep spreading the virus and to put others at risk. Crawl back under your rock and stay there.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seems that some people on this thread need a remedial course in how to evaluate the validity of news reports.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*BREAKING NEWS:* The real cause of the spread of coronavirus is finally identified, despite the media refusing to report it.

"_Biden and Obama stopped their testing, they just stopped it... They stopped testing, right in the middle they just went no more testing._"

Well, I say shame on Biden and Obama! And shame on Clinton too, she's got a hand in it also.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Maskhole said:


> You ignorant moron. Open your eyes and see what's going on around you and all over the @@@@ing planet. The medical facts are ALL AROUND you, but you are far too full of yourself to pay any attention or to heed their warnings, let alone allow yourself to understand them even when you're surrounded by the facts.
> 
> Your pathetic denial bullshit is helping to keep spreading the virus and to put others at risk. Crawl back under your rock and stay there.


No medical facts then?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fostel said:


> No medical facts then?
> View attachment 486654


As already explained, the same facts on this matter are all around you. Both in the US, as well as all over the world. Medical facts and scientific methodology.

Your lazy ass doesn't want to go read it-- and even if it does, your ignorance and your blind arrogance would ignore the facts and instead blurt out utter nonsensical rhetoric like the lovely poster you put above.

Cut your losses, crawl back under your idiot rock, and stay at least 12 feet away from the rest of us who do not want to get infected by silent-spreading morons like you. And enjoy being on ignore.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Well, I say shame on Biden and Obama! And shame on Clinton too, she's got a hand in it also.


I do sincerely hope you realize who is president right now.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I do sincerely hope you realize who is president right now.


"_So-called_" president to be precise, but regardless, you may have missed my sarcasm in that particular post.

And in other news...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FRustrating part about Uber's required Mask policy is that Lyft recommends but does not require... so passengers that ride both platforms ...always needing to explain to them.


Lyft should require as well so there is uniformity in the rideshare policies regarding mask


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> FRustrating part about Uber's required Mask policy is that Lyft recommends but does not require... so passengers that ride both platforms ...always needing to explain to them.
> 
> Lyft should require as well so there is uniformity in the rideshare policies regarding mask


You, as a driver, are able to require it.

No mask, no ride. Passenger made me feel unsafe, unless there is a no mask option.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You, as a driver, are able to require it.
> 
> No mask, no ride. Passenger made me feel unsafe, unless there is a no mask option.


Hay Suze... yes I(we) can but it causes issues with passengers (arguments) because one lyft requires it and the next does not.

There should be a standard set of rules for passengers and drivers to eliminate any excuses for an argument... I find Uber drivers far more accepting of the policy and have masks ready ..Lyft passengers ..not so much. I actually prefer running Lyft in market pay is better.

continuity between the two would lead to far fewer arguments.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> continuity between the two would lead to far fewer arguments.


I'd be interested in knowing just how many pax run both Uber and Lyft? I as a pax only use Uber because never had a reason to try Lyft. Think a lot of pax in that column.....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I'd be interested in knowing just how many pax run both Uber and Lyft? I as a pax only use Uber because never had a reason to try Lyft. Think a lot of pax in that column.....


Back between the years 2 B.C. and 1 B.C., I had several instances where paxholes would simultaneously make a request on each platform, and take off with whichever one showed up first, leaving the other (me) in the dust.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Back between the years 2 B.C. and 1 B.C., I had several instances where paxholes would simultaneously make a request on each platform, and take off with whichever one showed up first, leaving the other (me) in the dust.


Very common at bar closing. That and half a dozen girls all ordering a ride only to cancel after all the cars arrived and they picked whichever one they liked the best.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I'd be interested in knowing just how many pax run both Uber and Lyft? I as a pax only use Uber because never had a reason to try Lyft. Think a lot of pax in that column.....


In My Market it's pretty common... a Lot of times they can't find a ride on Uber they try Lyft ..viseversa


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my area it is mainly the locals that work in restaurants and hotels that run both apps. I pick them up often and they usually let me know what platform is charging the most. Right now Lyft is charging more than Uber for the same trip so they are using Uber mostly. If they have discount codes they use those for the cheaper ride. One pax was telling me that both Uber and Lyft send him a daily discount code. He use one to get to work and one to get home.

During normal spring breaks we see a lot of the pax that order rides on both apps and take who gets or is going to get there first. Multiple times I have received pings from the same person on both platforms within seconds of each other. I leave them both active trying to score a cancel fee on one of them. Uber pays slightly more so I hope to get those over Lyft. Once the PAX did not cancel and I started the trip on both apps. To bad it was a minimum fare. I figured if the PAX complains I have dash cam footage showing I did the trip. They never complained. Probably a little too drunk to figure it out.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> In my area it is mainly the locals that work in restaurants and hotels that run both apps. I pick them up often and they usually let me know what platform is charging the most. Right now Lyft is charging more than Uber for the same trip so they are using Uber mostly. If they have discount codes they use those for the cheaper ride. One pax was telling me that both Uber and Lyft send him a daily discount code. He use one to get to work and one to get home.
> 
> During normal spring breaks we see a lot of the pax that order rides on both apps and take who gets or is going to get there first. Multiple times I have received pings from the same person on both platforms within seconds of each other. I leave them both active trying to score a cancel fee on one of them. Uber pays slightly more so I hope to get those over Lyft. Once the PAX did not cancel and I started the trip on both apps. To bad it was a minimum fare. I figured if the PAX complains I have dash cam footage showing I did the trip. They never complained. Probably a little too drunk to figure it out.


So you see the dilemma... you pick the person up one day on Uber.. make sure they have a Mask.. next day you pick them up on Lyft ..lyft doesn't require mask ..MOST people are pretty good about it, but would be better if Uber and Lyft collaborate on a set Policy


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

You can always put Hanes underwear over your face &#129325;
(can't wait for the Fruit of the Loom version)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Hay Suze... yes I(we) can but it causes issues with passengers (arguments) because one lyft requires it and the next does not.
> 
> There should be a standard set of rules for passengers and drivers to eliminate any excuses for an argument... I find Uber drivers far more accepting of the policy and have masks ready ..Lyft passengers ..not so much. I actually prefer running Lyft in market pay is better.
> 
> continuity between the two would lead to far fewer arguments.


That's why I said cancel saying they made you feel unsafe.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's why I said cancel saying they made you feel unsafe.


? I don't think you are understanding... I'm not canceling because I feel unsafe .. That's not the issue .. The issue is conflicting Mask Policy's...

Lyft pops up on the passenger screen without ANY COVID requirements... Uber pops up on the Passengers screen REQUIRING passenger(and driver) wear a mask...this creates confusion with passengers. As far as they are concerned Lyft is telling them they don't need a mask ..and WE the driver ..are nothing more than an extension of Lyft (not an independent contractor that can set our own set of rules...that's not how passengers see drivers)

as a Passenger I would be ticked off as well .. no reason for me joe population to know or car about the driver and Lyfts relationship ..they ASSUME Lyft is our employer..and that is a valid assumption when someone pulls up to pick them as a LYFT driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> ? I don't think you are understanding... I'm not canceling because I feel unsafe .. That's not the issue .. The issue is conflicting Mask Policy's...
> 
> Lyft pops up on the passenger screen without ANY COVID requirements... Uber pops up on the Passengers screen REQUIRING passenger(and driver) wear a mask...this creates confusion with passengers. As far as they are concerned Lyft is telling them they don't need a mask ..and WE the driver ..are nothing more than an extension of Lyft (not an independent contractor that can set our own set of rules...that's not how passengers see drivers)
> 
> as a Passenger I would be ticked off as well .. no reason for me joe population to know or car about the driver and Lyfts relationship ..they ASSUME Lyft is our employer..and that is a valid assumption when someone pulls up to pick them as a LYFT driver.


Does your state have any requirements? I'm in NJ, and we do, regardless of Uber or Lyft's notifications to the pox. (Term of "endearment" that we used to use in the NJ board that started because of a typo. Quite fitting here, don't you think?)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Does your state have any requirements? I'm in NJ, and we do, regardless of Uber or Lyft's notifications to the pox. (Term of "endearment" that we used to use in the NJ board that started because of a typo. Quite fitting here, don't you think?)


Minnesota ..no not at this time.. Gov is looking at a Statewide Mask Mandate..if that happens then Yes far easier to sorry can't ride without a Mask to the Lyft passengers...I do have some dollar store masks I can hand out to those that apologize for not having one, or didn't realize State mandate, etc..

I really prefer driving for Lyft over Uber ..more money, their auto dispatch stacks rides that actually make sense (instead of driving across town for the next one...they have gotten really good at that ) They keep my loaded, always a ride in que

Everything except mandating passengers to wear a mask.. I do have a plexiglass barrier between passengers and drivers and of course I am wearing a mask... I also keep the sunroof cracked ..it creates a vacuum sucking air from the vehicle outside..so pretty safe anyways but stilllll

So Suze ..Yep a lot easier for you drivers in NJ right now to require mask no matter uber and lyft separate policies ...
*New Jersey, Atlanta To Mandate Masks In Public Places

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackbr...-mandate-masks-in-public-places/#214d37017e72*


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

&#128528; -o: &#128528;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Minnesota ..no not at this time.. Gov is looking at a Statewide Mask Mandate..if that happens then Yes far easier to sorry can't ride without a Mask to the Lyft passengers...I do have some dollar store masks I can hand out to those that apologize for not having one, or didn't realize State mandate, etc..
> 
> I really prefer driving for Lyft over Uber ..more money, their auto dispatch stacks rides that actually make sense (instead of driving across town for the next one...they have gotten really good at that ) They keep my loaded, always a ride in que
> 
> ...


I saw you were from MN and did a little digging. The state may not mandate, but quite a few towns do.

Technically, you can't take a pax through them with no masks.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> And that's what you deserve for being dumb enough to police Ubers ignorant legal ass covering rules.
> 
> Work a little harder making sure passengers do what Uber expects and see if you can land a couple coveted 2 &#127775;'s before Uber deactivates you for "Doing the right thing"
> View attachment 486555


Gee thanks, telling me how to interact with pax-holes. Do you have any dumb idea how many 5-stars I have that I would be vying to land some "coveted" 2-stars - which is probably what drivers like you go for like crumbs. What do you understand as the difference between policing Uber's rules vs "making sure pax do what Uber expects"??


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Technically, you can't take a pax through them with no masks.


Yes, you can Lyft does require Masks ...They did require as even a month ago but now it's just a recommendation https://www.lyft.com/safety/coronavirus/rider (unless local laws require)

Do me a favor and open a Lyft passenger APP and see if a required to wear mask is on it .. it isn't in my City

I'm seeing conflicting information on lyft ..

In St Cloud MN passengers are NOT being shown this..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Yes, you can Lyft does require Masks ...They did require as even a month ago but now it's just a recommendation https://www.lyft.com/safety/coronavirus/rider (unless local laws require)
> 
> Do me a favor and open a Lyft passenger APP and see if a required to wear mask is on it .. it isn't in my City
> 
> ...


I was referring to municipal rules, aka "Local Laws". Your post actually agrees with me.

So, you pick up a pax without a mask in town that doesn't require masks be worn in places of business (which, make no mistake, your vehicle IS while driving a paying pax!), but you have to drive them through a town that DOES. Your choices here are put masks on before hitting the town's boundaries, or drive around it.

Pax will be hugely ticked off if you're adding time and mileage to their ride. And if they don't want to wear the mask, this becomes a cancel for cause.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

"_The Spanish flu, also known as the 1918 flu pandemic, was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic caused by the H1N1 influenza A virus. Lasting from February 1918 to April 1920, it infected 500 million people-about a third of the world's population at the time-in four successive waves. The death toll is typically estimated to have been somewhere between 17 million and 50 million, making it one of the deadliest pandemics in human history.

The first observations of illness and mortality were documented in the United States (in Fort Riley, Haskell County, Kansas as well as in New York City), France (Brest), Germany and the United Kingdom. To maintain morale, World War I censors minimized these early reports. Newspapers were free to report the epidemic's effects in neutral Spain, such as the grave illness of King Alfonso XIII, and these stories created a false impression of Spain as especially hard hit. This gave rise to the name "Spanish" flu. Historical and epidemiological data are inadequate to identify with certainty the pandemic's geographic origin, with varying views as to its location._"


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> "_The Spanish flu, also known as the 1918 flu pandemic, was an unusually deadly influenza pandemic caused by the H1N1 influenza A virus. Lasting from February 1918 to April 1920, it infected 500 million people-about a third of the world's population at the time-in four successive waves. The death toll is typically estimated to have been somewhere between 17 million and 50 million, making it one of the deadliest pandemics in human history.
> 
> The first observations of illness and mortality were documented in the United States (in Fort Riley, Haskell County, Kansas as well as in New York City), France (Brest), Germany and the United Kingdom. To maintain morale, World War I censors minimized these early reports. Newspapers were free to report the epidemic's effects in neutral Spain, such as the grave illness of King Alfonso XIII, and these stories created a false impression of Spain as especially hard hit. This gave rise to the name "Spanish" flu. Historical and epidemiological data are inadequate to identify with certainty the pandemic's geographic origin, with varying views as to its location._"


The latest theory is that the 1918 pandemic actually started in China.

https://www.history.com/news/china-epicenter-of-1918-flu-pandemic-historian-says


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Since I don't and can't wear a mask, I've not a had a single rider upset about it, but, I've had more than a few ask if they can remove their masks in my vehicle, and as I tell them, it's optional. This morning I had one rider ask if I was worried about being stopped, I replied no, the odds are in my favor, and even then, it's a warning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Since I don't and can't wear a mask,


u drive for Uber? You pretend to wear a mask for the photo? Hum


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

No mask. No ride.
It's not optional.








SpinalCabbage said:


> The latest theory is that the 1918 pandemic actually started in China.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/china-epicenter-of-1918-flu-pandemic-historian-says


As did the 1957 H2N2 pandemic that killed an estimated 1.1 million people.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

So I just ordered my new mask....


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> u drive for Uber? You pretend to wear a mask for the photo? Hum


I might drive for Uber, I might drive for Lyft, I might not drive for either, I might not do anything



Mash Ghasem said:


> No mask. No ride.
> It's not optional.
> 
> 
> ...


Baaa Baaa Baaa Baaa


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Baaa Baaa Baaa Baaa


You think you're funny?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

This should work


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You think you're funny?


I'm friggin' hilarious

If masks are the answer, and Colorado now requires them indoors, why then are the pools not open? why are the libraries not open? why are the only bars open, the ones that serve food too? why aren't the theaters open? why aren't the amusement parks open? why aren't the water parks open?

If Covid is so dangerous, why are hospitals still allowing workers to congregate in smoking areas, remove their masks and smoke/talk? Why are the airports not banning all smoking? Why are cab companies not terminating cabbies for failing to wear a mask (the cops can see what they are doing easier than they can me)?

Oh, and there was an article on Saturday, that in reality, 6' of distance is not enough, the reality is you should be space at least 10 ft apart.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'm friggin' hilarious


oh, your state not doing so well. Hum.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'm friggin' hilarious
> 
> If masks are the answer, and Colorado now requires them indoors, why then are the pools not open? why are the libraries not open? why are the only bars open, the ones that serve food too? why aren't the theaters open? why aren't the amusement parks open? why aren't the water parks open?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

https://open.lbry.com/@pm:8/Joe-Imb...-Address:3?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> oh, your state not doing so well. Hum.
> View attachment 488536


That's the total cumulative since March, the daily numbers have been extremely low until 10 days ago, and even then they are still extremely low. Nice try though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Nice try though


pretty sure you missed the count has never plateaued, continues to climb. Get back to us when you have zero new cases.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure you missed the count has never plateaued, continues to climb. Get back to us when you have zero new cases.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


There are no states with zero new cases.

Lemme help you, the chart you posted is the CUMULATIVE COUNT since day 1, if you post it from other states, it's similar. From mid May to the first week of July, the day to day and 3 day reported cases were up/down, beginning July 6th, the number of reported cases began to grow and have continued to grow.
https://covid19.colorado.gov/data/case-data


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> the chart you posted is the CUMULATIVE COUNT since day


let me assist you in your daze. If your state was doing really really great it would be a STRAIGHT line. You know, zero additional cases.

Do YOU see a straight line? You really should see your eye doc once a year. Just saying.

Nuff said ciao tata cya


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> let me assist you in your daze. If your state was doing really really great it would be a STRAIGHT line. You know, zero additional cases.
> 
> Do YOU see a straight line? You really should see your eye doc once a year. Just saying.
> 
> Nuff said ciao tata cya


Show me 5 states with a straight line, I'll wait

Still waiting........


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Show me 5 states with a straight line, I'll wait
> 
> Still waiting........


While America squandered precious months, fighting with itself over the reality of the disease or over wearing masks, and all the while without any kind of national leadership, other nations of the world did have nationally mandated rules to combat the disease and did manage to wrangle their daily cases into a downward slope. We did not. We sloped back up during the same time frame.

Same with several US states.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> While America squandered precious months, fighting with itself over the reality of the disease or over wearing masks, and all the while without any kind of national leadership, other nations of the world did have nationally mandated rules to combat the disease and did manage to wrangle their daily cases into a downward slope. We did not. We sloped back up during the same time frame.
> 
> Same with several US states.
> 
> ...


That's nice. So, when are you moving, I mean, if things in this country despise you so bad, why not leave for a country that would suit you better. Although, some how, I suspect you'll launch into a tirade about my comment, to which I reply, "blow me". But, let's look at those other countries shall we, far less freedom that we have far less ability to make a personal decision. Perhaps you should read up on the travel and citizenry requirements in those countries, and tell me if it's a situation you would live in. Like, Singapore, where as a traveller or a citizen, arriving in the country, it's mandatory that you download a tracking and tracing app to your phone (military officials will watch you do it), you must provide them at entrance every scrap of information about your trip, where you are staying, who you are visiting, the purpose of your trip, and then you get to quarantine for 14 days, where they will check up on you at random, including the authorities simply walking into your hotel room at any time. Or, you could visit Australia, where the 14 day quarantine is paid in part by the Gov., but you'll be on the hook, for your meals, alcohol, oh, and if you leave the hotel room for any reason other than going to the hospital or the hotel is on fire, it's a $5,000 fine. But, I'm sure you're perfectly happy with the gov't tracking and tracing your every move and involuntarily giving up your contacts from your phone. I'm sure all this sounds like paradise to you.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> That's nice. So, when are you moving, I mean, if things in this country despise you so bad, why not leave for a country that would suit you better. Although, some how, I suspect you'll launch into a tirade about my comment, to which I reply, "blow me". But, let's look at those other countries shall we, far less freedom that we have far less ability to make a personal decision. Perhaps you should read up on the travel and citizenry requirements in those countries, and tell me if it's a situation you would live in. Like, Singapore, where as a traveller or a citizen, arriving in the country, it's mandatory that you download a tracking and tracing app to your phone (military officials will watch you do it), you must provide them at entrance every scrap of information about your trip, where you are staying, who you are visiting, the purpose of your trip, and then you get to quarantine for 14 days, where they will check up on you at random, including the authorities simply walking into your hotel room at any time. Or, you could visit Australia, where the 14 day quarantine is paid in part by the Gov., but you'll be on the hook, for your meals, alcohol, oh, and if you leave the hotel room for any reason other than going to the hospital or the hotel is on fire, it's a $5,000 fine. But, I'm sure you're perfectly happy with the gov't tracking and tracing your every move and involuntarily giving up your contacts from your phone. I'm sure all this sounds like paradise to you.


Another idiot to put on ignore. Doesn't know how to comprehend facts presented, and runs off onto unrelated tangents that have absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand. Just like the orange buffoon. :thumbup:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

"We're using technology"..... They're really trying to push the narrative that they're a tech company......"Ummm, you mean my phone's camera?"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> "We're using technology"..... They're really trying to push the narrative that they're a tech company......"Ummm, you mean my phone's camera?"


Yes its equivalent to using clamps over a screw driver.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> That's nice. So, when are you moving, I mean, if things in this country despise you so bad, why not leave for a country that would suit you better. Although, some how, I suspect you'll launch into a tirade about my comment, to which I reply, "blow me". But, let's look at those other countries shall we, far less freedom that we have far less ability to make a personal decision. Perhaps you should read up on the travel and citizenry requirements in those countries, and tell me if it's a situation you would live in. Like, Singapore, where as a traveller or a citizen, arriving in the country, it's mandatory that you download a tracking and tracing app to your phone (military officials will watch you do it), you must provide them at entrance every scrap of information about your trip, where you are staying, who you are visiting, the purpose of your trip, and then you get to quarantine for 14 days, where they will check up on you at random, including the authorities simply walking into your hotel room at any time. Or, you could visit Australia, where the 14 day quarantine is paid in part by the Gov., but you'll be on the hook, for your meals, alcohol, oh, and if you leave the hotel room for any reason other than going to the hospital or the hotel is on fire, it's a $5,000 fine. But, I'm sure you're perfectly happy with the gov't tracking and tracing your every move and involuntarily giving up your contacts from your phone. I'm sure all this sounds like paradise to you.


I guess there's no need to track you if you're practicing 6' distancing via the 2nd version.....












Mkang14 said:


> Yes its equivalent to using clamps over a screw driver.


TXUbering out!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> TXUbering out!


&#129402;

But mkang went back in on the other comment.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129402;
> 
> But mkang went back in on the other comment.


You need to bud this in the nips..... Use your screwdriver clamps.... :whistling:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You need to bud this in the nips..... Use your screwdriver clamps.... :whistling:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 489112


No, he only visits every other Thursdays....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> No, he only visits every other Thursdays....
> View attachment 489114


Das racist








@waldowainthrop


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Das racist
> View attachment 489115
> 
> @waldowainthrop


Well I tried to hire Muhammad the landscaper, but he didn't like me taking pictures of his work..... &#129300;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*"More than a century ago, epidemiologist Dr. Thomas Tuttle prescribed face masks and social distancing to slow the influenza pandemic. He made a lot of enemies-but it worked."*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Well I tried to hire Muhammad the landscaper, but he didn't like me taking pictures of his work..... &#129300;


Bad leftie


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Bad leftie
> View attachment 489118


If you only knew......


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't wear a mask 80% of the time. Go ahead judge me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I don't wear a mask 80% of the time. Go ahead judge me.


You freebreather &#128545;✊


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you wear a mask and you are already infected with CV19 you just keep reinfecting yourself with each and every breath you take... -o:

If you can free-ball it, you can free mask it :roflmao:


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> If masks are the answer, and Colorado now requires them indoors, why then are the pools not open? why are the libraries not open? why are the only bars open, the ones that serve food too? why aren't the theaters open? why aren't the amusement parks open? why aren't the water parks open?


Right, if brakes work - why have seatbelts? If seatbelts work - why have airbags? If commonsense works - why have brains??



SinTaxERROR said:


> If you wear a mask and you are already infected with CV19 you just keep reinfecting yourself with each and every breath you take... -o:


If you're already infected - why aren't you in hospital? If hospitals are full - why aren't you at home in quarantine? You ain't supposed to be in a public place!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Right, if brakes work - why have seatbelts? If seatbelts work - why have airbags? If commonsense works - why have brains??
> 
> 
> If you're already infected - why aren't you in hospital? If hospitals are full - why aren't you at home in quarantine? You ain't supposed to be in a public place!!


Alex... I will take "Why?" for $1,000...


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Alex... I will take "Why?" for $1,000...


Nah, you can only play when you're sober!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> So, when are you moving


No, when are YOU moving?

You're one of the people who think that America isn't *currently* great. That's what the MAGA hats mean, isn't it?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Another idiot to put on ignore. Doesn't know how to comprehend facts presented, and runs off onto unrelated tangents that have absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand. Just like the orange buffoon. :thumbup:


Hey Doc., just curious where you got your medical degree from? Had a wonderful visit with my family Dr. yesterday afternoon, Uber, Lyft, riders and you can actually go F yourself. Based on my past and current existing health/respiratory issues, in writing, in fact it specifically states I should not wear a mask or face covering for longer than 10 minutes unless I am also using supplemental oxygen. I will be visiting the Lyft hub today and providing them a copy to forward on to corporate, and since the State of Colorado endorses proven medical exemptions, there's not a damn thing Lyft can do about it. Have a nice day.



Christinebitg said:


> No, when are YOU moving?
> 
> You're one of the people who think that America isn't *currently* great. That's what the MAGA hats mean, isn't it?


Actually, I think America is pretty f-ing great as compared to the rest of the planet. From talking to friends that are ex-pats, otherwise live in other countries, and friends via various forums that reside in other countries, they all wish they had the freedom to make the individual choices that we do, and to take the personal risks of choice that we can. As for MAGA, don't know, don't care. But, you go ahead and do you, be all the sheep you can be.

In fact, lets talk about some of those other places. Friends twin 19 yr old son's, they spent 7 mos. in Spain travelling, learning, bartending, banging Spanish chicks. They were supposed to be there from Aug 1st to May 15th, due to Covid they were told to leave March 12th, they couldn't leave until March 19th due to flight issues. Those last 10 days they were in Spain, were essentially under marshal law, they had to show ID and justify every place they went, they both worked at a bar/resort in Barcelona and had a 20 minute walk to/from the apartment they lived in, the place didn't fully close until March 25th. They still worked doing their jobs, random police checkpoints, stops, demands for ID/Passport were the norm. Gee that sounds like fun.

Another friend is a Microsoft engineer living in Canberra, his BiL is a truck driver in Canberra. Police checkpoints, essential workers must carry papers at all times. Maybe you would like the travel restriction for visiting Australia, take your partner with you, your quarantine invoice for the 14 days is $5,000, what a great place to visit.
https://www.nsw.gov.au/covid-19/what-you-can-and-cant-do-under-rules/quarantine
Another two friends live in the U.K., gotta love the travel restrictions, fines for not wearing a mask, threats of arrest, what a fun place to live, don't plan on going anyplace.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Hey Doc., just curious where you got your medical degree from? Had a wonderful visit with my family Dr. yesterday afternoon, Uber, Lyft, riders and you can actually go F yourself. Based on my past and current existing health/respiratory issues, in writing, in fact it specifically states I should not wear a mask or face covering for longer than 10 minutes unless I am also using supplemental oxygen. I will be visiting the Lyft hub today and providing them a copy to forward on to corporate, and since the State of Colorado endorses proven medical exemptions, there's not a damn thing Lyft can do about it. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> Actually, I think America is pretty f-ing great as compared to the rest of the planet. From talking to friends that are ex-pats, otherwise live in other countries, and friends via various forums that reside in other countries, they all wish they had the freedom to make the individual choices that we do, and to take the personal risks of choice that we can. As for MAGA, don't know, don't care. But, you go ahead and do you, be all the sheep you can be.
> ...


Like NH license plates say LIVE FREE OR DIE, You either MASK IT or go in the CASKET!!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Like NH license plates say LIVE FREE OR DIE, You either MASK IT or go in the CASKET!!


Were ALL headed there bud. Stop buying into the FEAR. GOD has determined when we all die. Walk around like you know it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Were ALL headed there bud. Stop buying into the FEAR. GOD has determined when we all die. Walk around like you know it.


Than why is murder illegal? GOD has determined the victim should die.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Than why is murder illegal? GOD has determined the victim should die.


God is in control of All but he gives &#128127; dominion over this fallen world. Pray the US doesn't fall.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Bad leftie
> View attachment 489118


Reminds me of accordion hands


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> Like NH license plates say LIVE FREE OR DIE, You either MASK IT or go in the CASKET!!


Really? Hmm, let's do the math sheepie
Approximate US population as of July 20th, 2020: 331,002,651
As of July 21st, 2020 US Coronavirus cases: 4.02 million confirmed cases or 1.120% of the US population
AS of July 21st, 2020 Us Coronavirus recoveries: 1,880,721 confirmed recoveries 
As of July 21st, 2020 US total Covid Deaths: 144,800

Closed US Covid cases: 2,025,521 (cases which have had an outcome)
Recovered/Discharged: 1,880721 (93%)
Deaths 144,800 (7%)

Sorry, but the math does not equal "mask it or casket". Nice try though, make sure to change your mask and gloves frequently.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Really? Hmm, let's do the math sheepie
> Approximate US population as of July 20th, 2020: 331,002,651
> As of July 21st, 2020 US Coronavirus cases: 4.02 million confirmed cases or 1.120% of the US population
> AS of July 21st, 2020 Us Coronavirus recoveries: 1,880,721 confirmed recoveries
> ...


I'm tired of being called names. I think you need to get a life.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me see if I have this right.
> 
> There are 120,000 Americans dead, and you're questioning whether this virus is contagious?


I know people are dead. People die every year from the flu, respiratory infections, phenomena etc. The idea of contagion has never been proven, this is a scientific FACT. You cannot pass your disease to someone else.

People are dead because people are being poisoned. We get sick from poison. They can poison the food, the water, the air, your kids school lunches.

President Harrison died of a respiration infection, guess what, the water at the White House was contaminated at the time, no one sneezed on him and made him sick lol.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

newDriver81 said:


> I know people are dead. People die every year from the flu, respiratory infections, phenomena etc. The idea of contagion has never been proven, this is a scientific FACT. You cannot pass your disease to someone else.
> 
> People are dead because people are being poisoned. We get sick from poison. They can poison the food, the water, the air, your kids school lunches.
> 
> President Harrison died of a respiration infection, guess what, the water at the White House was contaminated at the time, no one sneezed on him and made him sick lol.


WOW! You are clueless, uneducated, and TRULY ignorant. -o:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> The idea of contagion has never been proven, this is a scientific FACT.


Are you referring just to this virus, or to microbes in general?

And I have to ask: Do you think the moon landing in 1969 was faked?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And I have to ask: Do you think the moon landing in 1969 was faked?


What you think it was real? :roflmao: I guess next you are going to say the Earth is not flat.  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

newDriver81 said:


> I know people are dead. People die every year


You're absoluely right bro' - the other day I passed by a cemetery and it was full of dead people. And it was a dead-end street, but luckily I was able to make a U-turn, man!
P.S. Did you say you drive with Uber? Hmmm!!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm tired of being called names. I think you need to get a life.


LMAO


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The mannerism of some of these anti-mask idiots is just like a troll. And they just repeat the same false propaganda, seemingly to cause division. So now I'm wondering... how many of these accounts are coming from Russian troll farms??


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

:laugh::roflmao::laugh:


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> :laugh::roflmao::laugh:
> 
> "I don't need PPE 'cos Gawd will protect me - but I still need my CC permit to protect myself?" WTF??


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

https://open.lbry.com/@Covid19:4/Sc...o-School:6?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht
https://open.lbry.com/@Marine1063:0/Should-We-Wear-Masks:a?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

See if you can spot the mask mistake in this photo...


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

https://open.lbry.com/@Covid19:4/Op...Facebook:4?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*Man parades down Oxford Street wearing nothing but mask*










https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Fostel said:


> https://open.lbry.com/@Covid19:4/Op...Facebook:4?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


This guy is a perfect example of a COVIDIOT!

Your personal rights to choose whatever TF you wanna do - are not more important than the nation's health and the people's lives - dammit.



Fostel said:


> https://open.lbry.com/@Covid19:4/Sc...o-School:6?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht
> https://open.lbry.com/@Marine1063:0/Should-We-Wear-Masks:a?r=GiT6VQA4EF9UV27dvnuyeq2ivc89buht


This "science teacher" needs to go back to school and get educated; he doesn't know his ass from his elbow!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OMG what happened to my thread sheesh.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Get your muzzle on!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260633959823638528


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> OMG what happened to my thread sheesh.


You touched on an important subject that has far too many right-wing nutjobs and conspiracy theorists denying facts that the rest of the planet sees clearly. :thumbup:

And... you helped me clean up the clutter on my screen by putting uneducated ignorants on ignore!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr Miagi will be proud


----------

